# Opinion? The hidden treasure flavour concentrate..



## fbb1964

Hi
Researched the forum a lot and being new to doing dyi juice mixing looked like Flavour Art FA and Inewera INW seems to be top pick in general brand wise for concentrate quality. And that's from reviews here, user reviews and top selling units at a popular big local vape dealer in AU where I buy my stash. Am I on right track or not? Kazillions of reviews on premix juices but less on specific concentrate brands. Found some here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-reviews.f92/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo

This brand might have this and that for me, while another brand has other offerings. Then again someone else could completely hate what I like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

fbb1964 said:


> Hi
> Researched the forum a lot and being new to doing dyi juice mixing looked like Flavour Art FA and Inewera INW seems to be top pick in general brand wise for concentrate quality. And that's from reviews here, user reviews and top selling units at a popular big local vape dealer in AU where I buy my stash. Am I on right track or not? Kazillions of reviews on premix juices but less on specific concentrate brands. Found some here
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-reviews.f92/




IMO there are no higher quality concentrate companies. The flavours are mostly made for food and not all of them are great for vaping. Each manufacturer has certain flavours which work better in a vaping context.

To see which flavour concentrate is "better" go to All The Flavours website and click on Flavours. Type in a particular flavour and look at the list of manufacturers that make that particular flavour. To the right of the flavours you can see the relative popularity of each flavour.


In this example. FA Bav Cream would only be the fourth most popular (used) flavour and INW doesn't even have one. The percentages are also useful when creating recipes.


CAP Bavarian Cream 669 2.22%
TPA Bavarian Cream 15043 2.18%
FA Bavarian Cream 335 1.87%
FW Bavarian Cream 1881 1.96%
OOO Bavarian Cream 5 4.25%
RF Bavarian Cream 10 2.35%
JF Bavarian Cream 825 1.86%
NR Bavarian Cream 12 1.79%
NF Bavarian Cream - -
VZ Bavarian Cream - -
PUR Bavarian Cream 8 1.44%
FP Bavarian Cream - -
GL Bavarian Cream 30 2.24%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?sort=num_recipes&direction=desc
Another one for you to look at, I made the same mistake as yourself when I started mixing, I looked up read up and came up with the idea that Cap(capella) was IT!! So I bought everything capella... not a great idea, I then wen to TFA/TPA and decided that was IT! Hehe wrong again. Best thing for you to do is while youre formulating what you want to by look on e-liquid-recipes at the flavor notes that people have made, its a good place to start eg:
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/300309
If you click on notes, you can see what other people have written.

That all being said, most of my flavours are The Flavor/Perfumers Apprentice haha, that brand just works well with what I like to mix, but cant do without capella super sweet, or capella strawberry! Flavor Art is my thrid most used brand, but again subjective to what you're making

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks heaps much appreciated. Looked like INW pipe tobacco favs are very popular hence INW. The good old strong kick in the guts stuff from back in the day lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Yep for tobacco flavors I've heard INW is tops (I don't vape tobacco I'll rather just smoke) hehe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silo

I liked western leaf for tobacco's when I could find stock...



NecroticAngel said:


> Yep for tobacco flavors I've heard INW is tops (I don't vape tobacco I'll rather just smoke) hehe.



Some are really good though, like some are more baked/cookie than some cookie flavors I have used. As a mixer, gotta sometimes mix stuff you find disgusting for people who like certain profiles as their ADV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

